# Opening day success



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Had a good grouse opener.Limited both days.The dog was a little rusty on Sat.,but he did a great job on Sun.Saw a flock of whitwfronts and quite a few cranes around.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

We set out to hunt hard for sharpys but them damn doves got in the way, shot 60 doves on saturday, 6 sharpys, 4 partridge. Did one walk on sunday shot 4 sharpys, and guess what , ran into a crap load of doves I mean around 1,000. Just can not resist a good old dove shoot. Had a blast, and noticed my 6 year old Vizsla Rex was out of shape and showing some age, but still did excellent. He hunts just as hard but I can tell he is a little more sore and tired after the hunt. ON saturday we took a good 30 minute break after a really long walk and he got a drink of water and layed down in the shade and closed his eyes for awhile. This is coming from a dog that hasn't sat still for the last 5 years.


----------

